# Clean pavement



## Jason762 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking for opinions on which brand of plow leaves the cleanest pavement after each pass. Also which on scrapes up hard packed snow the best.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

It's my understanding that the Fisher X blade has the most aggressive "attack" angle for getting into the snow. Never used one, but it does a great job.

Having heard so many endorsements of Snoway, it sounds like their down pressure works pretty slick.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

we have hiniker,fisher,boss

the hinikers scrape the best after that the boss then lastly the fisher

i should mention that the hinikers are stragiht blades and our fisher and boss plows are V plows. 

all 3 are acceptable though nothing a little salt cant fix


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Fisher X Blade


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Plain and simple: any plow with down pressure.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;526698 said:


> Plain and simple: any plow with down pressure.


so u mean anything with the name like CAT D8 or D11


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Yep sno-way with the DP works great.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;526709 said:


> so u mean anything with the name like CAT D8 or D11


 LMAO .......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;526712 said:


> Yep sno-way with the DP works great.


Speaking of Snoway, it's a little quiet without Tom around. There's been a few threads lately, really promoting Snoway, that he would have loved to see.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

the fisher xblades and xtreme V's scrape very good.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;526718 said:


> Speaking of Snoway, it's a little quiet without Tom around. There's been a few threads lately, really promoting Snoway, that he would have loved to see.


JD we'll just have to PM him the links so he can replie when he return's i guess.

this is turning into another "my plow is better than youre plow" or "this is the best plow because i own one" thread and i don't think that's what the poster wanted

i am going to list the plows i have and out of THOSE the Blizzard is the best scraper just because it is heavier,: western, meyer's, viking, diamond, fisher, northman

the only way a plow will "scrape" better than another plow is:

1. how "sharp" or worn in the cutting edge is (happens within the first 2-4 hours)

2. how heavy the plow is.....wether it be from plow weight or the weight of the snow that is "pushing" downward on the blade itself

now with that being said, teh "attack" angle plays a little factor but mainly because the moldboard is rolled back and it is being pushed down by the snow, i don't know which plow has the best angle of attack (fisher is the only one i know that promotes thiers) and for all i know..they may all have a 75* angle? i don't really know


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Liquid Pre Applied. Put it down and you could plow with a 2x4 for a cutting edge.

Second would be salt applied after plowing. Wait 30 minutes and it will be clear.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;526791 said:


> JD we'll just have to PM him the links so he can replie when he return's i guess.
> 
> this is turning into another "my plow is better than youre plow" or "this is the best plow because i own one" thread and i don't think that's what the poster wanted
> 
> ...


I agree. We tend to like what we've had good luck with. I like Boss but I don't know if they scrap the best because I havn't tried all the brands, that's why I didn't comment. The blade on Big red weighs 4290 lbs, I'm willing to bet, nothing scrapes better then it. LOL


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that ANY that the only thing that is going to make THAT much of a difference is going to be the plow weight vs. the type of snow being plowed and whether it has been driven on yet. I just push it anyway.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Its not so much the brand of plow, its the angle that the plow pushes at.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

re-reading this i wonder if the Q' he ment to post is 

What brand of plow will scrape to bare pavement regardless of storm condition's?

in that case: There is NONE


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

NONE OF THEM unless you have an the flattest pavement and that is yet to be found, if you don't salt after and the temps don't get near or above freezing there will alway be some snow left on the pavement, i don't know why i get sucked into reading these threads i think i need more snow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DJ Contracting;527130 said:


> i don't know why i get sucked into reading these threads i think i need more snow.


It's ok DJ, he justed ask "the cleanest". Didn't say "to bare blacktop every time in any weather under any conditions".


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Gicon;526688 said:


> Fisher X Blade


I'm with stupid . X-Blade


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

X Bladde for shizzle!


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

a shovel or snowblower takes it down to pavement...... other then that as much as I love my Western Pro it by far doesnt take it down to pavement.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

B&B;527170 said:


> It's ok DJ, he justed ask "the cleanest". Didn't say "to bare blacktop every time in any weather under any conditions". [/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry i hadn't had my cup of coffee yet.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Fisher will scrap the best, no light weight junk here, ex. meyer, western, hinker, boss


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

FISHERBOY;527588 said:


> Fisher will scrap the best, no light weight junk here, ex. meyer, western, hinker, boss


Depends on the blade, reg Fisher style, no. The X blade, yes. Brands with a 70 deg angle will scrape and back drag very well.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

FISHERBOY;527588 said:


> Fisher will scrap the best, no light weight junk here, ex. meyer, western, hinker, boss


I wonder if this is a Bias statement


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

FISHERBOY;527588 said:


> Fisher will scrap the best, no light weight junk here, ex. meyer, western, hinker, boss


Sno-way will scrap BETTER then a fisher, backdrag too, Its not a brand vs brand, like said before, its a Down pressure vs No down pressure.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Lynden-Jeff;527969 said:


> Sno-way will scrap BETTER then a fisher, backdrag too, Its not a brand vs brand, like said before, its a Down pressure vs No down pressure.


Precisely...and hence my first post.

I didn't say "Snoway" or "Heiniker C plow" as brand name doesn't apply here...down pressure does.



B&B;526698 said:


> Plain and simple: any plow with down pressure.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

B&B;527999 said:


> Precisely...and hence my first post.
> 
> I didn't say "Snoway" or "Heiniker C plow" as brand name doesn't apply here...down pressure does.


Yep I agree, I was just restating what you said earlier lol. Just out of curiosity does the heinker C have DP? It looks like a pretty sweet plow.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;528034 said:


> Just out of curiosity does the heinker C have DP? It looks like a pretty sweet plow.


The hiniker C plow is an awesome plow we have quite a few of them and they are hands down the best plow i have used for backdragging. i dont think they really have DP but when the top folds down and you backdrag it acts like a regular plow does when it is plowing forward.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

X-Blade, great plow, scrapes awesome.


----------

